
How will we educate ourselves on politics in the future? - datashovel
https://medium.com/@datashovel/how-will-citizens-obtain-election-news-educate-themselves-about-politics-in-the-future-991bc914ff9a#.tk5pcpjox
======
datashovel
I've been really looking forward to getting some feedback on some of the ideas
I've been trying to bring to life in a side project I've been working on. May
not be able to reply to comments tonight, but will try to revisit this thread
sometime tomorrow or later in the week.

